# Bit o' Wisdom



## Cthulhu (Oct 21, 2001)

I'm going to try to resurrect something I used to do on the martial arts newsgroups several years ago.  Basically, I would pop a few quotes, stories, experiences, etc. up relating to philosophy and/or martial arts.  People could just read them and leave it at that, or respond, or add their own.

So, here I go... 

Failure is the key to success; each mistake teaches us something
_- Morihei Ueshiba_ 

Knowing is not enough; we must apply.  Willing is not enough; we must do.
_- Bruce Lee_ 

If you want to do your duty properly,
you should do just a little more than that.
_- Bruce Lee_ 

I come to you with only karate...empty hands.  I have no weapons.  But should I be forced to defend myself, my principles, or my honor; should it be a matter of life or death, of right or wrong, then here are my weapons...karate...my empty hands.
_- Ed Parker, Sr._ 

If you quote anybody, please make sure to cite the source.

:asian:

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 21, 2001)

"Nothing is impossible...it just takes a little longer"
H.E. Holmes

"Thunder is impressive but lightning does all the work"
Gou Ronin - about 2 seconds ago.
:rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 21, 2001)

If you deny the traditional approach, as a reaction, you will have created another pattern in which you will be trapped.
_- J. Krishnamurti_ 

I do believe that where there is a choice only between cowardice and violence, I would advice violence.
_- Mahatma Gandhi_ 

A good soldier is not violent.  A good fighter is not angry.
_- Lao Tzu, from the Tao Te Ching_ 

Once, when a woman correspondent from France came to the dojo, O'sensei was so sick he couldn't even stand up. The woman pleaded with him to give a demonstration, saying that she was never coming back to Japan again. So, O'sensei consented. Students had to carry him onto the mat on a litter. They stood him up, and he told his ukes to attack. Suddenly, he was a different man. He put on a 20-minute demonstration, almost non-stop. He just said, "Keep coming!" It was awesome. But, when it was over, he couldn't stand up any more. Students had to put him back on the litter and carried him off the mat. 
_- Henry Kono Sensei, from Aikido Today Magazine #31_ 

:asian:

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 23, 2001)

No.  Try not.  Do.  Or do not.  There is no _try._ 
_- Yoda_ 

 

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2001)

*"Wiether you like it or you don't...You have got to learn to Love it!" *
     - Nature Boy Ric Flair

"If you Believe it, it will be so" 
     -  Maximus (Gladiator movie)

"Face in the Wind,
 We're Riding the Storm.
We'll stay our Course,
 Whatever will come.
Wandering souls in the Sea of the Damned,
Death or Glory,We're Riding the Storm."
     - Running Wild (German metal band)


"Blocking with head baaad!"
 - ME!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2001)

"Aim High...For even if you fall short of the target, you will hit more and travel farther than if you aim low.  Aiming low, you only hit feet." - unknown


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 8, 2001)

"Seek martial arts knowledge with utmost scrutiny.  Do not become entranced by impractical or useless movements.  Above all, do not be categorized as one who 'Learns more and more about less and less until he ends up learning everything there is to konw about nothing'". - Ed Parker


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 12, 2001)

"Be the change you wish to see in the world"

~ _Mahatma Gandhi _


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2001)

I like that one.


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 12, 2001)

"Strength without compassion is brutality,
  Compassion without strength is weakness"

~_Uknown_


----------



## Despairbear (Nov 16, 2001)

The first rule of Aikido: 


                             "Get the hell out of the way."


                                                          Sensei Greg Parker





Despair Bear


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 16, 2001)

:rofl:
I just read somewhere (sorry, can't remember at this ungodly hour) an author calling aikido, 'the honorable art of getting the hell out of the way'.



Cthulhu


----------



## jeffbeish (Nov 18, 2001)

"Better to keep quite and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth an remove all doubt."   Mark Twain


----------



## DWright (Nov 19, 2001)

"Old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill, everytime."
  Unknown

I was told that by my father when I first started Karate many years ago.   He doesn't  say that to me anymore.


----------



## jeffbeish (Nov 20, 2001)

Japanese: "kaga  hinata noshi mo mishi wo aruku"

English:  "I walk without evil, light or shadow, without being threatened or show fear." (Meaning: If one is afraid of falling leaves, they should not seek the trails of the forest nor should they enter the forest itself).


----------



## jeffbeish (Nov 20, 2001)

The Master said: The ancients were reserved in their speech, lest their actions might not come up to their words.

From the above, we would also say this:  "One who knows does not talk.  One who talks, does not know."


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 20, 2001)

"Rivers, ponds, lakes and streams.  They all have different names, but all contain water.  Religions have different names but all contain truth."

-_Muhammad Ali, when asked how he felt about different religions._

Cthulhu


----------



## jeffbeish (Nov 21, 2001)

The most beautiful thing we can experience is the mysterious.  It is the source of all true art and science.  He to whom this emotion is a stranger, who can no longer wonder and stand rapt in awe, is as good as dead: his eyes are closed.

.To know that what is impenetrable to us really exists, manifesting itself as the highest wisdom and the most radiant beauty which our dull facilities can comprehend only to the most primitive forms  this knowledge, this feeling, is at the center of true religiousness.  In this sense, and in this sense only, I belong to the ranks of the devoutly religious men.

Albert Einstein, What I Believe (1930)


----------



## jeffbeish (Nov 21, 2001)

"fukai kiri teme mo motenai kaku reru daizan"

"The fog is so fine that you can't hold it in your hands, yet it can hide a mountain.

This is a good one for those who could never understand why sensei could so easily throw them down without much advanced indication.


----------



## bscastro (Nov 21, 2001)

He who stops getting better, stops being good.
--Oliver Cromwell

The more I know, the less I know. But I still know more than you.
--anonymous


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 21, 2001)

"If you train very hard...






<dramatic pause>





                     ...you will be very good."

- _Remy Presas_


Cthulhu


----------



## old_sempai (Apr 10, 2002)

:asian:

The sound of the Gionshosha bells echo the impermanance of all things.

The colour of the Soliflowers reveal that even the properous must decline.

The proud do not endure, they are like a dream on a spring night.

The mighty fall at last, they are as dust before the wind.

:asian: :samurai:


----------

